# making letters bold in corel



## huey642 (Aug 22, 2009)

i'm trying to cut lettering but i've added an outline to it to make it more bold.

i'm using corel.

i've tried the following and for some reason can't get the cutting program ( cutting master 2) to see it as solid letter.

converted to curves
convert outline to object
merged outline and lettering

any suggestions?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

So you have made an outline around your original text, creating a border around it?

Do you have both "pieces" selected when you save your file? Have you tried sending directly to the cutter?


----------



## huey642 (Aug 22, 2009)

yes entire design selected when i send to cutter.
yes the outline is to make a border. also i tried to do it do a contour


----------



## Texas Slick (Oct 30, 2008)

Apply an outside contour, separate the contour object and use the fatter version.


----------



## huey642 (Aug 22, 2009)

i'll give that a try...haven't tried that yet.
thanks
b


----------



## huey642 (Aug 22, 2009)

BINGO!!!!
now i have to write that down so i remember next time!!!
thanks soooo much
b


----------



## Texas Slick (Oct 30, 2008)

N/P, glad I could help[


----------

